# NMD! MJ the greatest!



## JP Universe (Jun 2, 2011)

Received this today!!! 








New memorabilia decision! This is my centrepiece.

I'm a little obsessed with MJ (I have him tattooed on my arm) so obviously I am absolutely stoked with this purchase!


----------

